# Fisher of Men National Tournament Trail sanction by BASS



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fisher of Men Ohio Division sanctioned by BASS 



New for 2014 The Fishers of Men Stren Team Series will be sanctioned by BASS as one of the premier trails in the country. As such our anglers will have the option of joining the BassMaster Team Championship program for an additional $10 per member. With this each participating member will receive 10 issues of BASS TIMES magazine which will have coverage of selected FOM events and be eligible to ea...rn one of the coveted slots in The Annual BASSMASTER Team Championship event. At this event the top 3 teams after 2 days of competition will move on to a 6 person shootout with the winner qualifying to compete in the 2015 BASSMASTERS Classic for the top prize of World Champion and $300,000 cash.
Presently FOM will earn a slot in the Championship for each 50 teams choosing to participate. 500 teams= 10 slots; 1000 teams= 20 slots; 2000 teams= 40 slots, as you can see FOM has the potential to be the largest trail represented at the Bassmaster Team Championship. More details including a Press Release from BASS are forthcoming but I wanted you to be able to include the basic info in any brochures or promotional materials you may be working on. Remember this is an optional program so if an angler does not want to participate nothing will change for them. But for $10 to get 10 issues of Bass Times and have a shot of earning a trip to compete in the Bassmasters Classic should be a no brainer for many of our anglers, there are other benefits also for example if we get 500 teams participating we get a free full-page ad in BASS Times. More details to come! But lets use this newest tool to grow our ministry for His Glory! Thanks and God Bless!
www.fomntt.com
2014 Schedule TENTATIVE
March 29th Rocky Fork OPEN East Shore DRIVE ramp
April 12th Rocky Fork East Shore DRIVE ramp
May 10th Ohio River 
May 31st East Fork OPEN
June 7th East Fork
July 12th Rocky Fork East Shore DRIVE ramp
Aug.16th Ohio River
We are looking for volunteers to help with Friday night pre-tournament meeting(Friday night meeting consists of: registration,meal and speaker) and Saturday tournament .
We are looking for churches near these lakes that would like to host the Friday night pre-tournament meeting.If your church or you know of a church who may be interested please give me a call.
Thanks 
Steve Greene 
513-896-4709


----------

